# Lets see your woodduck mounts



## smokem (Feb 6, 2003)

Alright guys post up some pics of your woodduck mounts. Need some ideas for a fatboy I shot last year. So lets see'm


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Ya cant see the box very well, but I have mine sitting on a wood duck box... soon hopefully I can add a hen to it, and finish the mount


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Most really good specimens will have a ton of side pocket bars and those nice orange tufts at the base of the tail.

Also, most good taxi's will tell you a sitting mount will show more of their color. I will eventually have a flying and a sitting.

This fellow was mounted by St. Clair Flats Taxidermy of Algonac.


----------



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Whish I had a good 1 to mount!!


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Ya cant see the box very well, but I have mine sitting on a wood duck box... soon hopefully I can add a hen to it, and finish the mount


That's sweet! I love the box idea!:coolgleam


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

gunner7848 said:


>


never seen a black duck with red feet...


----------



## tnick01 (Nov 26, 2010)

Also have a nice 1 from St Clair Flats...

guess I'm not allowed to post pics yet. Sorry!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

perchy87 said:


> never seen a black duck with red feet...


not only that check out the bill color, seen one to match it the other night one of the locals shot. black mallard mix i guess


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Ya cant see the box very well, but I have mine sitting on a wood duck box... soon hopefully I can add a hen to it, and finish the mount


 SWEET MOUNT !!! who mounted that for you ?


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

Heres a couple Woodducks I did over the past couple of years, mostly customer work ! I added a picture of one of my live birds from my aviary (a Silver Wood duck drake, a bird many of you have not seen).


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

waterfowl-artist said:


> Heres a couple Woodducks I did over the past couple of years, mostly customer work ! I added a picture of one of my live birds from my aviary (a Silver Wood duck drake, a bird many of you have not seen).


 you might want to check with Steve about advertising.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

fish patroll said:


> you might want to check with Steve about advertising.


you might want to stick with partolling fish cause he didnt mention a name anywhere. nor did he offer to do work, he simple stated thats why he had a few pictures...


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

limige said:


> not only that check out the bill color, seen one to match it the other night one of the locals shot. black mallard mix i guess


ya cool lookin birds in person if you get one with some color..seen 2 ever, makes it nice when your on that mallard limit, dnr says it can go either way


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

perchy87 said:


> never seen a black duck with red feet...


Yes that was the color of the bill is right on the dead bird and the feet were darker like a reddish orange than normal black. I take a picture of the bird to make sure it looks like the one that I shoot not like every ordinary black duck. Each bird has some thing different about them and not only was he a beast but he had these colors. Never know this may have a little mottled duck in him LOL


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

this is now up on the cabin wall


----------

